# Answering request about turtlesssss...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

As asked...here you've got...

P.S. one of these days I will get better shots.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is one ugly beast!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya very ugly.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

lol yup, indeed!! but very very interesting animals!!!

I bet they kiss well....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nasty looking turtle! What did that one weigh?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome turtle


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What does its diet consist of?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Mettle said:


> What does its diet consist of?


Chicken offal and fish


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that diet could get costly


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> that diet could get costly


 not really...the park gets very good prices due to quantity.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats true buying in bulk is always cheaper


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

That thing is a monster. I can deal with snakes and everything else but I cant deal with spiders and Snapping turtles its not that I dont like them its just that I cant deal with them as pets.Is it hard to take care of and how big of a Tank/enclosure do you have it in?But cool snapper none the less.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Lloyd and Jabbas dad said:


> That thing is a monster. I can deal with snakes and everything else but I cant deal with spiders and Snapping turtles its not that I dont like them its just that I cant deal with them as pets.Is it hard to take care of and how big of a Tank/enclosure do you have it in?But cool snapper none the less.:nod:


 They are not mine! hey belong to a park! it is not only one...there are several







they stay in a big pit, I will get nice pictures onde of these days.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

That thing is AWSOME


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

mann snappers are the best, my friend has 2 babys in a 75 and he feeds them over 200 fish a week. I wish i still had room for some turtles


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

mrodge said:


> mann snappers are the best, my friend has 2 babys in a 75 and he feeds them over 200 fish a week. I wish i still had room for some turtles


 Indeed very nice...but in my oppinion...not the best pets... They live long...grow a lot...are agressive...and bite HARD!!!!!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Amerenlalen3 said:


> hot 3x video
> http://jemurl.com/jwv7n


Spam!................reported...


----------

